# حد الحرابة - فى مجلس الشعب



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2012)

*حد الحرابة» فى مجلس الشعب مشروع قانون «سلفى» لتطبيق «الحد» على المجاهرين بالقتل ونهب الأموال*


*المصرى اليوم كتبعماد فؤاد١٤/ ٣/ ٢٠١٢*


> *ناقشت لجنة الاقتراحات والشكاوى بمجلس الشعب فى اجتماعها الأخير مشروع قانون «حد الحرابة»، الذى قدمه عادل العزازى، النائب عن حزب النور السلفى. ويطبق حد الحرابة وفقاً للمشروع على جرائم المجاهرة بأخذ المال أو القتل أو أى جناية تعتمد على القوة بإشهار السلاح أو نزع الممتلكات فى مكان بعيد عن إمكانية الإغاثة، سواء كان ذلك داخل العمران أو خارجه، وسواء كان الجانى فرداً أو مجموعة، وكذلك الذين يفسدون الممتلكات العامة.*​


*بالقطع الى هنا سيعتقد العامة من البسطاء وجهال المسلمين أن هذا القانون هو عبن العدالة وان الله لا يشرع باطلاً ...*
*وسيهلل الأنصار لمجلس الشعب أنهم بدأوا فى تنفيذ ( الشريعة الأسلامية ) كما وعدوا ..اين الكارثة يا سادة ؟*
*تعالوا الأول نقرأ باقى البيان وسنتعرف على موطن الكارثة ...*​


> *وتتنوع العقوبات فى المشروع بين الإعدام قتلاً إذا كانت الجريمة هى القتل، وقطع الأيدى والأرجل من خلاف إذا كانت الجريمة متعلقة بالاستيلاء على المال أو الممتلكات، وإذا اقترنت بالقتل تكون العقوبة هى القتل أو الصلب حسبما يرى القاضى، أما إذا كانت مجرد إلقاء الرعب على الآمنين فيتم حبس الجانى حتى يتوب.*​


*يتم حبس الجانى حتى يتوب ...(!!)*
*يتم حبس الجانى حتى يتوب ...(!!)*
*يتم حبس الجانى حتى يتوب ...(!!)*
*بدأنا الكارثة من ها هنا ...من الذى سيقرر أن الجانى تاب ؟*
*وما هو تعريف تلك التوبة ؟؟*
*هل اذا ما تم القبض على الجانى وحُكم عليه ثم أعلن توبته يتم الأفراج عنه فوراً حتى ولو صار الحكم باتاً ؟؟...*
*وما هو نوع التوبة التى أرادها المُشرع هنا ؟؟*
*هل من حق مأمور السجن مثلاً أن يقبل توبة الجانى بعد أن تسلمه من القضاء لتنفيذ الحكم ؟؟*
*هل هو من حق النيابة العامة ؟؟ أم سيتم تشكيل لجنة لفحص ( التوبة والتائبين ) ؟؟*
*ومن مَن ستتكون تلك اللجنة ؟؟ ما هى الصفة التشريعية لها ؟*
*ثم ...ماذا لو كان الجانى مسيحى ( نصرانى فى عرف هؤلاء ) هل ستُقبل منه توبة ؟؟ *
*أم سيُطبق عليه شريعة حمل السلاح ضد المسلمين ومن ثًم لا توبة له ؟؟؟!!!*
*ومن ماذا سيتوب تحديداً هنا ؟ *
*من فعلته التى يجرمها القانون ؟ أم من عقيدته ؟؟!!*



> أما إذا كانت مجرد إلقاء الرعب على الآمنين فيتم حبس الجانى حتى يتوب.


*هناك عقوبة تسمى ( أستعراض القوة ) فى قانون العقوبات المصرى وهى جنحة عقوبتها الحبس ( الوجوبى ) أى لا تصالح فيها وتتدرج من شهر الى ثلاث سنوات حسب الفعل وحسب تكرار المتهم للواقعة ( سوابق أو مسجل خطر بلطجة ) *
*فلو كل مسجل أو بلطجى أستعرض قوته ثم تاب ثم أستعرض قوته ثم تاب ...؟؟!!*
*فإن الله غفورُ رحيم - حسب شرع حزب النور ؟؟ أم ماذا ؟!!*
*نستكمل مشروع القانون الأبله :*​



> ويسقط «الحد» إذا أعلن الجانى توبته وسلم نفسه للعدالة، وتبقى حقوق المجنى عليهم، إذا كانت الجناية تتعلق بالأموال، أما إذا كانت القتل، فيتم تخييرهم بين القصاص أو الدية أو العفو.​​​


*إذن وبناءاً عليه فلتذهب هيبة الدولة الى الجحيم ..*
*وسيقوم الأغنياء بتصفية الفقراء قتلاً وألقاء بضعة آلاف لأهل القتيل كدية وأنتهى الأمر ...*
*وبالقطع سيقوم الحزب ورجالاته بالضغط على أهل القتيل ..*
*سؤال أخير ...*
*هل ستُعرض الدية على أهل القتيل ان كان مسيحياً ؟!! *
*- ام أن ( ولى الأمر ) - وهو هنا الحاكم الأسلامى هو من سيقرر ؟؟ *
*سؤال شرعى موجه الى فقهاء المسلمين ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2012)

> وقال عادل عزازى، فى تعقيب على تقديم المشروع: *«هذا شرع الله ولا خيار لنا فيه*، فالقرآن يقول: (إن الحكم إلا لله)، وبعض الناس لا يأتون إلا بالعقاب الرادع، والعقوبات الوضعية الحالية غير رادعة».​



*العقوبات الحالية ليس فيها ( التوبة ) ياسيدنا النائب (!!!) - ولكنها رادعة بالأخذ فى الأعتبار سابقة المتهم وليس فيها تصالح أو توبة ...*
*ارحمونا من جهلاتكم ...*
*أرحمونا من تسييس أوضاعكم واللعب على مشاعر البسطاء ..*



> لكن *المستشار هيثم البقلى،* مندوب وزارة العدل، انتقد عدم دقة صياغة المشروع، مؤكداً وجود الكثير من مواده فى بعض القوانين الأخرى مثل «العقوبات والشرطة والقانون المدنى»، وطالب بوضع تعريف محدد وواضح للحدود، فقررت اللجنة فى ختام الاجتماع إعطاء مهلة للنائب السلفى لإعادة صياغة المشروع بدقة وتحديد اجتماع آخر لمناقشته. ووفقاً للائحة البرلمان إذا وافقت لجنة الاقتراحات والشكاوى على القانون تتم إحالته إلى لجنة الشؤون الدستورية والتشريعية لإعداد تقرير قبل مناقشته فى جلسة عامة للمجلس لتحديد مصيره إما بإقراره أو رفضه.


​
*دى بالونة أختبار ياسيادة المستشار وانت سيد العارفين ...*
*وانت راجل مهذب ما رضتش تقول له أنه بيخرف وبيرموا لبعييييييييييييييييييد قوى ....*
*أرحمنا يارب من جهالات من تولوا الأمر فى مصرنا ...*
*يرددون الباطل ويزعمون أنه الحق ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2012)

*طبعا يا عبود بعد عرضك للخبر وتفتييته كلمه كلمه مسيبتليش الا ابداء الازبهلال ع الاستهبال اللى بنشوفه
نفسى اسمع صوت واحد عاقل يطلع يفهم الناس دى غلطها..يفهمهم اننا بنعيش ف 2012 وان الكلام اللى عاوزينه ده مبقاش ينفع خلاص وانه مفيش مشكله لو اعترفوا حتى لنفسهم ان الشريعه دى مبقتش تنفع وان اللعب بمصير دوله تمنه غالى ع الكل
توبة ايه اللى هنشرع بيها قانون ونطبقه ع عالم سفلى الاجرام فيه بقى ع اعلى المستويات
وميييييييييين دول اللى هنعينهم وكلاء الله ع الارض علشان يقروا ما ف القلوب ويحددوا بنظرتهم الفاحصه الماحصه وببصيرتهم الالهيه (بحكم التوكيل) ان كان الشخص ده تاااااائب حقيقى ولا مزيف!!
احنا حقيقى بنعيش كابوس جماعى واخشى اننا منفوقش منه الا واحنا واقعين من فوق  جبل ومش لاحقين حتى نصرخ
عجبنى مفكر للاسف مش متذكره اسمه حاليا شبه حالنا بالفرقة الموسيقيه اللى كانت بتعزف لاخر وقت ع الباخره تيتانيك وهى بتغرق
ربنا يرحمنا مفيش غيره يقدر ينقذنا من اللى احنا فيه *


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2012)

جهلاء اتوا باكثر جهلا لمجلس من المفروض دورة رقابى وتشريعى للقوانين وليس تنفيذ دين معين على مجتمع باكملة
سفاهة اقل ما يقال عنها عن هذة الافكار


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وميييييييييين دول اللى هنعينهم وكلاء الله ع الارض علشان يقروا ما ف القلوب ويحددوا بنظرتهم الفاحصه الماحصه وببصيرتهم الالهيه (بحكم التوكيل) ان كان الشخص ده تاااااائب حقيقى ولا مزيف!!*



*أيووووووة ....**مين دول ؟؟؟؟*
*أشرح لحضرتك بقى مين دول وأية الغرض من تمرير الشريعة :*
*دول أكيد هيبقوا لجنة - منبثقة طبعا من مجلس الشعب - ومجلس الشعب مش فيه غير أخوان وسلفيين*
*لية باقول الكلام ده ولية مش يبقى ( القاضى ) نفسه ؟؟*
*لأن لو القاضى نفسه هيعرض التوبة على المتهم قبل النطق بالحكم ..( هذا بنص مشروع قانون حد الحرابة ) المفترض - ولكنهم بهذا المشروع يريدون سلب ( هذا الحق من القاضى ) *

*وهو ما يحدث فى قضايا (الجنح) التى يجوز فيها التصالح ...*
*يعرض القاضى أو يعرض المتهم الصُلح ومن ثم تنقضى الدعوة ( صُلحاً ) ...فكيف (هنا) ستنتهى الدعوة ( توبُةٌ) ؟!*
*طيب هنا هم بيسلبوا من القاضى هذا الحق (!!) ..*
*وعايزين يعطوه لمييين ؟؟ - للجنة من مجلس الشعب *
*يعنى :*
*مافيش قضاء الا وسيكون خاضعاً لهم ..( كارثة صح ؟ )*
*يعنى بيتحولوا الى (( مرجعية دينية ))...أعتقد انها وضحت !! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيووووووة ....**مين دول ؟؟؟؟*
> *أشرح لحضرتك بقى مين دول وأية الغرض من تمرير الشريعة :*
> *دول أكيد هيبقوا لجنة - منبثقة طبعا من مجلس الشعب - ومجلس الشعب مش فيه غير أخوان وسلفيين*
> *لية باقول الكلام ده ولية مش يبقى ( القاضى ) نفسه ؟؟*
> ...



*ويا ريتها ما وضحت يا عبود ..!!*


----------



## bob (14 مارس 2012)

*ايه الهبل اللي حيحصل ده ؟!
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *ايه الهبل اللي حيحصل ده ؟!*


*ماتخافش الهبل ده لا يمكن يحصل لأنه سيصطدم بمجموعة قوانين فى قانون العقوبات المصرى ..اللى أقل مادة فيه برقبة التشريع الخزعبلى بتاعهم ..*
*وسيحدث تضارب لا يُعقل ...*
*لايزالون يعتقدون أن لديهم شريعة تصلح لكل زمان ومكان ...*
*(أو) هكذا يريدون منا أن نعتقد هذا ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ويا ريتها ما وضحت يا عبود ..!!*


*لأ ..لازم تتضح يا أستاذة عشان الغلابة اللى أنتخبوهم يفوقوا بقى ..*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مارس 2012)

افكار السلفين متخلفة وسوف تجيب مصر الى الوراء 1000 سنة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مارس 2012)

خلااااص الواحد بجد مش قادر يفكر فى الكلام ده ...... قال قطع يد او رجل او صلب اواواواو ...
مش قادرا اصدق إن التخلف واااصل للدرجه دى... و طبعا الحق هيبقا مع الموئمن.. إنما الكافر فى نظرهم يبقا دمه حلال و راسو حلال و رجله حلال و فلوسه حلال و نسائه حلال قال حدود قال..
يا رب حد منهم و من افعالهم و فتح لهم عيونهم
اشكرك على المعلومات يا عبود

مثل ما قولت لا مدنيا و لا دينيه هى جاهليا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماتخافش الهبل ده لا يمكن يحصل لأنه سيصطدم بمجموعة قوانين فى قانون العقوبات المصرى ..اللى أقل مادة فيه برقبة التشريع الخزعبلى بتاعهم ..*
> *وسيحدث تضارب لا يُعقل ...*
> *لايزالون يعتقدون أن لديهم شريعة تصلح لكل زمان ومكان ...*
> *(أو) هكذا يريدون منا أن نعتقد هذا ...*




طب بما انها كدة كدة مش هيحصل بيوجعو قلبهم و قلبنا معاهم ليه و يعرضوها ؟ ولا هو شغل فراغ و السلام مش لاقيين حاجة يعملوها فقررو يسلونا بالمشروع دة بدل اللب و السودانى .... و لسة ياما هنشوف من الغباوة اشكال و الالوان ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> طب بما انها كدة كدة مش هيحصل* بيوجعو قلبهم و قلبنا معاهم ليه* *و يعرضوها ؟* ولا هو شغل فراغ و السلام مش لاقيين حاجة يعملوها فقررو يسلونا بالمشروع دة بدل اللب و السودانى .... و لسة ياما هنشوف من الغباوة اشكال و الالوان ...


*أقولك لية ...*
*أولاً* : كى يبينوا للذين أنتخبوهم أنهم بداوا فى المطالبة بتطبيق الشرع ..
*ثانياً* : بالونة أختبار لمؤسسات الدولة وأستقراء ردود الأفعال ..
*ثالثاً* : وهو الأهم الأيحاء للشعب بأنهم سيكونون المرجعية الأولى فى أية قرارات تفكر فيها الحكومة ( أو ) الرئيس القادم ..
*بس سيبك أنتى يا شقاوة ...*
*أى ( هيكل عظمى ) معدى من قدامك أوعى تنتخبيه* ..:w00t::99::99:


----------



## هالة الحب (14 مارس 2012)

ممكن نظره ايجابيه للموضوع.وهى ان الناس انتخبت الاسلام فى حزب النور والحريه والعداله وبعد مثل هذه التخاريف سيعرف الناس سريعا انهم لا يصلحون لشئ وبالتالى اتوقع ان نتخلص منهم قريبا او هكذا احلم.


----------



## zezza (14 مارس 2012)

*هى كلمة واحدة 
يا لهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى او يا خرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى 

++++
رحمة من عندك انت يا رب *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> ممكن نظره ايجابيه للموضوع.وهى ان الناس انتخبت الاسلام فى حزب النور والحريه والعداله وبعد مثل هذه التخاريف سيعرف الناس سريعا انهم لا يصلحون لشئ وبالتالى اتوقع ان نتخلص منهم قريبا او *هكذا احلم.*


*لأ مش حلم وهو ده اللى بدا يحصل فعلا ...*
*فيه خلافات كبيرة على شخصية مرشح رئاسى وشباب الأخوان أنفصلوا عن الحزب وقدموا أستقالاتهم ..*
*كذلك حوالى خمسة اعضاء من حزب النور السلفى ..*
*والتاريخ يروى لنا أن الأسلاميين عمرهم ما أتحدوا على كلمة أو أتفقوا على كلمة ...بدءاً من أبى بكر الخليفة الثانى وحتى اليوم ...*


----------



## نصر 29 (14 مارس 2012)

الغريب ان الاخ اللى نقل الخبر قلبها مندبه .. وبنى فرضيات كتير من غير لزوم 

اولا الخبر بيقول نائب واحد اللى مقدم التشريع 
ثانيا مش معنى ان واحد او حتى مجموعه قدمت تشريع انه خلاص تم اقراره 
ثالثا ان اللى محدش واخد باله منه ان حد الحرابه طبق قبل كده فى مصر يمكن الناس اللى سنها كبير شويه تذكر قضية فتاة المعادى وقد حكم فيها بناء حد الحرابه واعلنها القاضى يومها فى حيثيات الحكم .. وطبق مره اخرى فى قضية المرأه التى اغتصبت فى كفر الشيخ منذ حوالى ثلاث سنوات تقريبا ان لم تخنى الذاكره وكم بالاعدام فيها على عشره اشخاص دفعه واحده . 

اما من يقول ان تشريعات الاسلام لا تصلح فعليه ان يعى جيدا ان التشريع الذى لا يصلح هو التشريع الذى يملأ ردهات المحاكم بالقضايا لا التشريع الذى يردع المجرم ويزجر غيره من ان تسول له نفسه فى التفكير فى مثل هذا الجرم 

فى النهايه كل القضيه قد تنتهى الى رفع مستوى العقوبه للأعدام والتى هى موجوده بالفعل فى قانون العقوبات الجنائيه ولكن كان يؤخذ فى كثير من الحالات فيها بالرأفه 

هذا كل الموضوع .. ومن المضحك فعلا ان ينتفض احد ظنا منه ان الحرابه غير موجوده فى القانون المصرى بل هى موجوده وفعلت فى بعض القضايا منذ اكثر من عشرين سنه ونص الايه الكريمه التى بها عقوبات الحرابه تخيريه بين اكثر من عقوبه يعنى لا تجبر القاضى او الذى سيحكم بالتعزير على الصلب فقط او قطع اليد فقط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> الغريب ان الاخ اللى نقل الخبر قلبها مندبه .. وبنى فرضيات كتير من غير لزوم


 مندبة اية يا أستاذ نصر ؟؟
هو احنا قاعدين على باب القرافة ؟؟



> اولا الخبر بيقول نائب واحد اللى مقدم التشريع
> ثانيا مش معنى ان واحد او حتى مجموعه قدمت تشريع انه خلاص تم اقراره


 *ما احنا عارفين انه ما تمش اقراره ولن يتم اقراره وقد قلت الأسباب وقلت أنه أستعراض عضلات وبالونات أختبار الخ الخ ..!!!*



> ثالثا ان اللى محدش واخد باله منه ان حد الحرابه طبق قبل كده فى مصر يمكن الناس اللى سنها كبير شويه تذكر قضية فتاة المعادى وقد حكم فيها بناء حد الحرابه واعلنها القاضى يومها فى حيثيات الحكم ..


 *قضية فتاة المعادى تم الحكم فيها بالأعدام شنقاً على المغتصبين الستة ..*
*وهذا نص قانون فى العقوبات المصرية وليس فيه مسمى ( الحرابة ) ...*
*وليس فيه توبة .....فمن اين جئتنا بأنه حد حرابة ؟؟*



> وطبق مره اخرى فى قضية المرأه التى اغتصبت فى كفر الشيخ منذ حوالى ثلاث سنوات تقريبا ان لم تخنى الذاكره وكم بالاعدام فيها على عشره اشخاص دفعه واحده .


 *لم تخنك الذاكرة مظبوط كلامك ألا أنه ليس حد حرابة أيضاً ...الفارق شاسع جدا ً ..*



> اما من يقول ان تشريعات الاسلام لا تصلح فعليه ان يعى جيدا ان التشريع الذى لا يصلح هو التشريع الذى يملأ ردهات المحاكم بالقضايا لا التشريع الذى يردع المجرم ويزجر غيره من ان تسول له نفسه فى التفكير فى مثل هذا الجرم


*التشريعات فى القوانين المصرية هى أصلح من تشريعات بدوية عفا عنها الزمن تصلح فقط لعرب البادية ...* 



> فى النهايه كل القضيه قد تنتهى الى رفع مستوى العقوبه للأعدام والتى هى موجوده بالفعل فى قانون العقوبات الجنائيه ولكن كان يؤخذ فى كثير من الحالات فيها بالرأفه


*لأ مش رأفة يا أستاذ ...أسمها دوافع ...وهى مايقررها القاضى وفقاً لظروف كل قصية ..يعنى ..ليس كل جرائم الثأر يُحكم فيها بالأعدام لأن القاضى هنا يراعى ظروف وملابسات كل قضية على حدة * 


> هذا كل الموضوع .. ومن المضحك فعلا ان ينتفض احد ظنا منه ان الحرابه غير موجوده فى القانون المصرى بل هى موجوده وفعلت فى بعض القضايا منذ اكثر من عشرين سنه ونص الايه الكريمه التى بها عقوبات الحرابه تخيريه بين اكثر من عقوبه يعنى لا تجبر القاضى او الذى سيحكم بالتعزير على الصلب فقط او قطع اليد فقط



*ده فين الكلام ده حضرتك ؟؟؟*
*نص القانون يعنى من فضلك*


----------



## نصر 29 (14 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مندبة اية يا أستاذ نصر ؟؟
> هو احنا قاعدين على باب القرافة ؟؟
> *ما احنا عارفين انه ما تمش اقراره ولن يتم اقراره وقد قلت الأسباب وقلت أنه أستعراض عضلات وبالونات أختبار الخ الخ ..!!!*
> *قضية فتاة المعادى تم الحكم فيها بالأعدام شنقاً على المغتصبين الستة ..*
> ...




شوف يا عزيزى هما حكمين اللى بيتعارضوا مع الشريعه فى الجنائى 

الباقى اما ما هو موجود فى الشريعه او لا يتعارض معها 

الاغتصاب فى الجنائى يصل للأعدام وهذا افساد فى الارض كما نصت الايه 
الاتجار فى المخدرات يصل للاعدام وهذا افساد 
حرق الممتلكات يصل للاعدام اذا نتج عنه وفيات 
البلطجه تصل للأعدام 

كل هذا فى قانون العقوبات المصرى وعقوبته اعدام كما نصت الايه .. اوروبا اللى انت واخد قانونك منها مفيهاش العقوبات دى 

فالمسأله ليست مجرد مسمى بالحرابه فى نص القانون ... ولا هى عقوبة الصلب او القطع 
قلنا سياق الايه فيه ( ان يقتلوا او .... الخ ) فتقرير عقوبة الاعدام لهذه الجرائم هو تطبيق لنص الايه 

مش مهم المسمى يكون حرابه لكن المضمون موجود .. وما تسميه انت دوافع وظروف القاضى نسميه فى الشريعه تعزير ودرء الشبهات 

اعتقد وضحت ... فى النهايه هو الموضوع مش مسألة استعراض عضلات ولا حاجه لا اعتقد الموضوع قلة خبره من النائب ليس الا 

مثل بالظبط من كام يوم حينما كان يناقش موضوع الطائره الامريكيه والامريكان المتهمين فى قضية التمويل .. قام نائب وقال يجب ان نوجه لامريكا انذار على ما اقترفته .. وهى امريكا مقترفتش حاجه هى خرجت الناس بالعافيه يعنى 

فهذا برلمان مازال ينقصه الخبره هذا كل ما فى الامر .. فهى الحرابه مطبقه تحت مسمى قانون عقوبات .. كما ان الجزيه مطبقه تحت مسمى ضرائب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> شوف يا عزيزى هما حكمين اللى بيتعارضوا مع الشريعه فى الجنائى


*ياريت اسمعهم من حضرتك ...
لكن ليس هنا لأن هنا منتدى الأخبار ممكن نفتح بيهم موضوع فى الاسلامى لو أحببت وانا هكون تحت امر حضرتك لنرى الحكمين ونرى تطبيقهم عمليا ...
*


> اوروبا اللى انت واخد قانونك منها مفيهاش العقوبات دى


معلومات حضرتك منقوصة او مغلوطة ....





> فالمسأله ليست مجرد مسمى بالحرابه فى نص القانون ... ولا هى عقوبة الصلب او القطع
> قلنا سياق الايه فيه ( ان يقتلوا او .... الخ ) فتقرير عقوبة الاعدام لهذه الجرائم هو تطبيق لنص الايه


وماذا عن التوبة التى يتحدث عنها السيد النائب ؟؟؟
ةبعدين يا أستاذى سياق اية بس ...هو فيه فى القانون المصرى صلب والا قطع ايدى وارجل من خلاف ؟؟؟؟



> مش مهم المسمى يكون حرابه لكن المضمون موجود .. وما تسميه انت دوافع وظروف القاضى نسميه فى الشريعه تعزير ودرء الشبهات


 درء للشبهات ؟؟؟ 
برجاء عدم صبغ مواد القانون بمسميات أسلامية ...هناك أحكام مخففة ولا تندرج تحت مسمى درء الشبهات كما يحدث فى أحكام قضايا الثأر ...وقضايا القتل العمد بسلاح أبيض ...وقضايا أخرى جنائية ...درء شبهات اية بس يا أستاذ ؟؟


> اعتقد وضحت ...


 وضحت فى مفهوم من يا أستاذ نصر ؟؟ ...مفهوم القانون أم مفهومك الشخصى ام المفهوم الآسلامى ؟؟


> فى النهايه هو الموضوع مش مسألة استعراض عضلات ولا حاجه لا اعتقد الموضوع قلة خبره من النائب ليس الا


ولماذا يلجأ سيادة الناسب الى طرح مشروع قانون وهو يفتقر الى الخبرة ...بل هو جاهل ولا يفقه حرفاً واحدأً مما قاله ...ثم ماذا أتى به الى البرلمان طالما هو رجل لا يحمل اية خبرات الا خبرات ابوال الأبل ؟؟


> مثل بالظبط من كام يوم حينما كان يناقش موضوع الطائره الامريكيه والامريكان المتهمين فى قضية التمويل .. قام نائب وقال يجب ان نوجه لامريكا انذار على ما اقترفته .. وهى امريكا مقترفتش حاجه هى خرجت الناس بالعافيه يعنى


كويس ان حضرتك اللى قلتها ...
هل تأمن على مصر بلدك من جهل هؤلاء ؟؟!!


> كما ان الجزيه مطبقه تحت مسمى ضرائب


 لالالالالالالالالالالالا
عيب بقى كدة بجد ....يعنى حضرتك بتدفع ضرايبك زى الجزية ؟؟؟ 
هو حضرتك مش مسلم برضه ؟؟ جزية اية بقى اللى بتدفعها هنا ؟؟؟؟....هو انتم نفسكم ترقعوا اى حاجة فتحوروا القوانين ومسمياتها على مزاجكم ؟؟؟
جزية اية دى اللى بتطبق تحت مسمى الضرايب ؟؟؟


----------



## نصر 29 (15 مارس 2012)

صديقى العزيز حتى لا نتحدث كثيرا نحن قنوننا مأخوذ من القانون الفرنسى هلا اتيت لى بعقوبات الجرائم التى سردتها لك من القانون الفرنسى هل فيها اعدام ام لا 

ان لم تجد فنكون انتهينا ... سلام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> صديقى العزيز حتى لا نتحدث كثيرا *نحن قنوننا مأخوذ من القانون الفرنسى* هلا اتيت لى بعقوبات الجرائم التى سردتها لك من القانون الفرنسى هل فيها اعدام ام لا
> ان لم تجد فنكون انتهينا ... سلام


هى الدنيا عندنا بتمشى بالسماع والا اية ؟؟؟؟
قانون الأحوال الشخصية مأخوذ من القانون الفرنسى ؟؟؟
القانون التجارى ؟- قانون المرور ؟؟...ياريت كان زمان حالنا بقى حال تانى ....
شوية تقول حضرتك ان القانون مأخوذ من الشريعة ماعدا حكمين 
ورفضت ذكرهما ...أو التعرض لهما ...
ثم عدت الآن لتقول ان قانوننا مأخوذ من القانون الفرنسى !!!؟؟؟
موضوعى هو التعليق على حد الحرابة ...وحضرتك جبت لنا شوية مصطلحات اسلامية لتلصقها بفقانون العقوبات المصرى وهذا فى حد ذاته خطأ ...
خاصة استخدامك لمصطلح درء الشبهات ...فعرفت منك الآن انك تدافع والسلام ...(!!!)
درء الشبهات يا استاذى الفاضل يعنى وبمنتهى البساطة ان يحكم القاضى بالبراءة لأنه الشك يفسر فى صالح المتهم ...
علاوة على ؛ يجب ان يستقر فى (يقين) القاضى ان التهمة المنسوبة الى المتهم هى تهمة صحيحة فى حقه ...ومن ثَم الحكم بالأدانة أو البراءة ....
نعم يوجد فى القانون الفرنسى عقوبة الآعدام ...القتل العمد مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ... والاغتصاب المقترن بالاختطاف ...وهناك ولايات فى امريكا تطبق الاعدام لنفس الحالات المذكورة وولايات اخرى لا تطبقه ...( ماعدا المخدرات ) ...
*أشمعنى ماسك فى القانون الفرنسى فقط ؟؟؟*
*علشان حضرتك ( سمعتها ) كدة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نصر 29 (16 مارس 2012)

حبيبى انا لا احب الجدل من اجل الجدل 

كلامى واضح ان القوانين المصريه اخذت من الفرنسيه ثم صيغت بما يوافق الشريعه او بما لا يتعارض معها فى كل القوانين و الحكمين اللى قصدتهم هم حد السرقه (التى تبلغ النصاب ) وحد الزنا  ولكن الذى لا تريد ان تعيه انت اننى اقتضب فى الكلام لانى لا اريد فتح نقاش لا عن ضعف 

وانا اقول لك ذلك لانك تردد عن عدم معرفه بالفل وتقول انى سمعت الكلام هكذا  لكنى سأريك الان انك انت من تسمع هكذا لا انا والقضيه يا عزيزى اقسملك ليست مجرد دفاع فقط انا لا اخذها هكذا ابدا لكن اعتقد انك انت من تأخذها هكذا و الدليل انك تقول ان حكم الاعدام موجود فى القانون الفرنسى فى الاغتصاب ومعرفش ايه 

تفضل هذه فقرة العقوبات فى القانون الفرنسى للاغتصاب باشكاله المختلفه 



> Paragraphe 1 : Du viol.
> Article 222-23
> Tout acte de pénétration sexuelle, de quelque nature qu'il soit, commis sur la personne d'autrui par violence, contrainte, menace ou surprise est un viol.
> Le viol est puni de quinze ans de réclusion criminelle.
> ...



كما ترى العقوبه تتراوح فى كل الحالات ما بين خمسة عشر عام و السجن مدى الحياه حتى عندما يقترن الاغتصاب بخطف او موت الضحيه لا توجد عقوبة اعدام 

وليس الفرنسى فقط اليك اوروبا كلها 

اعتقد الان من الانصاف انك تقول انك بتذكر معلومات غلط .. والله العظيم المسأله مش مستاهله خناقه او دفاع من اجل الدفاع لو انا مكانك هاقولك بكل نفس راضيه انا غلط 

تحياتى لك وكفايه كده بوظنا نظام القسم لو نفسك فى اى كلام زياده افتح موضوع فى العام وبلغنى ولو انى شايف الموضوع مش مستاهل .. بس عشان متقولش نصر بيهرب ولا حاجه ...

سلام


----------



## BITAR (16 مارس 2012)

*سنعود الى الوراء اكثر من 1400 عام
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2012)

منتهىالسخافة ان توجد عقوبات جنائية لمجتمع باكملة مستمدة من شريعة يعتنقها افراد ما  حتى لو كانوا اغلبية
فى عام 2012 نستمد تشريع يراد ان يسمى قانون عفى علية الزمن من اكثر من 1400 عام


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (16 مارس 2012)

*استر يا رب
كل يوم خبر يخوف 
ربنا يحمينا منهم

*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 مارس 2012)

*



نفسى اسمع صوت واحد عاقل يطلع يفهم الناس دى غلطها..يفهمهم اننا بنعيش ف 2012 وان الكلام اللى عاوزينه ده مبقاش ينفع خلاص وانه مفيش مشكله لو اعترفوا حتى لنفسهم ان الشريعه دى مبقتش تنفع

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أستاذة دونا *
*اسمحى لى *
*منذ متى والشريعة مطبقة لكى يعرف الناس أنها لاتنفع ؟!!!!!*
*وماذا يضير المسيحى أو المسيحية من قانون الحرابة ؟!*
*هل هم أو هن قطاع طرق ؟!*


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *أستاذة دونا *
> *اسمحى لى *
> *منذ متى والشريعة مطبقة لكى يعرف الناس أنها لاتنفع ؟!!!!!*
> *وماذا يضير المسيحى أو المسيحية من قانون الحرابة ؟!*
> *هل هم أو هن قطاع طرق ؟!*


لا يا عزيزى ياسر
نريد تطبيق القانون وليس حدود شريعة ما
هل الحرابة قانون تشريعى لمجتمع كامل
من وضعة ولمن وضع؟؟؟؟
لا تقول لى ان اللة شرعة
اقول لك شرعة لمن ؟؟؟
وفى النهاية  نريد تطبيق اقصى عقوبة على من يخالف القانون وخصووصا فى الجرائم الجنائية الكبرى لكن بالقانون المدنى وليس قانون دينى ياسر


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مارس 2012)

> *منذ متى والشريعة مطبقة لكى يعرف الناس أنها لاتنفع ؟!!!!!*


اذهب الى من تم تقطيع ايديهم وارجلهم ورجمهم بلا رحمة فهم يخبروك 


> *وماذا يضير المسيحى أو المسيحية من قانون الحرابة ؟!*


وماذا يضرك يا مسلم لو عدم تفعليها .؟؟؟؟


> *وماذا يضير المسيحى أو المسيحية من قانون الحرابة ؟!*


حاشا ان تلمح على ابناء رب المجد بباقى الابناء فانت تعرفهم انهم فقط الذين يفعلون ذلك ولكن انا لدى حرية بعدم وجودها فى حياتى تفعلها على نفسك وليس على


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> > لا يا عزيزى ياسر
> 
> 
> أسمعك ياجرجس
> ...


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2012)

> نريد إحترام الأغلبية فى هذا البلد
> هل أنت يضرك قانون يعيد الأمن المفقود
> آن الأوان للضرب بيد من حديد على البلطجية والمخربين
> ولن تجد مثل الحرابة رادعا


وهل احترام الاغلبية يجير على حقوق الاخرين
انت اغلبية مسلمة هذا لا يشكل مشكلة اطلاقا بالنسبة لى بل هذا وضع طبيعى
لكن ان تفرض تشريع  دينى يخص شريعتك على كل المجتمع بما فيهم الاقلية فهذا لا يعد احتراما ياسر
كما قلت تطبيق القانون وليس حد من حدود شريعة الاغلبية هو المنطقى
افرض شريعة الحرابة هذة فى حال كون المجتمع كلة 100% مسلم ويعتنق كذلك  نفس مذهبك غير هذا يعتبر سخافة وانقاص من حقوق الاخرين عندم تفرض عليهم شريعة تخصك وتؤمن بها انت  اما غيرك فلا
وكما قلت سابقا طبق القانون باقصى العقوبات فلا مانع لدى حتى لو وصلت لاعدام
الضير انى ارى القانون العام ينسحب ليدخل مكانة تشريع دينى ياسر
وانت تقول انة من عند اللة  وانا اقول انة اعتناقك انت فلا تفرضة  علىانا
وسؤال  موازى لسؤالك
ماهو الضير اذا تم تغليظ العقوبات فىالقانون الذى نرى انة غير رادع؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> حبيبى انا لا احب الجدل من اجل الجدل
> كلامى واضح ان *القوانين المصريه اخذت من الفرنسيه ثم صيغت بما يوافق الشريعه او بما لا يتعارض معها *فى كل القوانين و الحكمين اللى قصدتهم هم *حد السرقه* (*التى تبلغ النصاب* ) وحد الزنا



طيب يا أستاذنا وانهاءا للجدل الدائر لأننا سندخل فى اسلاميات وهى تخالف قانون القسم ...
أنت *تقصد بالقوانين* ( *قانون العقوبات* ) *وليس كل القوانين* *لأن قانون الأحوال الشخصية ليس فيه سطراً واحدأ من القانون الفرنسى - كذلك بعض القوانين الأخرى مثل القانون التجارى وغيره...*
*ومن أجل هذا قلت لحضرتك أنك تأخذ بالسماع ..أو تأخذ بمجمل ما درست فى إحدى الكليات ..*
*أحكام الأعدام تنفذ فى قوانين بلدان كثيرة أخرى فهى ليست بدعة ..كما انها مرفوضة فى دول أخرى ...*
*ولسنا هنا بصدد مقارنة القوانين ..*
*وعلى فكرة أنا مش باخد بالسماع* ...:smile02
*أنا سألت سؤال هام ولم أجد منك أجابة وهو :-*
*



سؤال أخير ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هل ستُعرض الدية على أهل القتيل ان كان مسيحياً ؟!! *
> *- ام أن ( ولى الأمر ) - وهو هنا الحاكم الأسلامى هو من سيقرر ؟؟*
> *سؤال شرعى موجه الى فقهاء المسلمين*


*...*
*هل لديك أجابة من خلال حد الحرابة الموجود فى القرآن ؟؟*
*فى القرآن مش فى القوانين الأخرى ...*



> *يتم حبس الجانىحت ىيتوب ...(!!)*



*هل يوجد فى القرآن ( الحرابة ) حبس الجانى حتى يتوب ؟!*
*وان وجدت فمن الذى يباشر متابعة هذه التوبة ؟؟*
*فإن كان ( ولى الأمر ) هل هذا يعنى أنه سيكون رئيس الجمهورية هو من يمارس هذا الحق ؟؟*
*سيادة النائب لم يذكر هذا فى مشروع قانونه الأبلة الذى قدمه ..*
*وحضرتك وصفته بأنه قليل الخبرة (!!) ...*
*فرحت تلتمس له الآعذار -فى حين أنه مجرد التفكير فى هذا هو بمثابة كارثتين :*
*الأولى : أن يتحكم فى بلدنا من هو دون الجهال ..*
*الثانية : أننا بدأنا فى فصل المواطن وتلوينه وصبغته حسب نوع شريعته *
*وأنا أقول لك ان الموضوع يتعدى بكثير جداً قلة الخبرة ...*
*الموضوع يرمى إلى ما هو أبعد من هذا وذاك وأبعد من أن نشتت المواضيع تمسحاً فى القوانين الفرنسية ...:smile02*
*غداً*
*سأضع لك رأى مستشار مجلس الدولة فى مشروع القانون المقدم لأنه ليس تحت يدى الآن ..*


----------



## نصر 29 (16 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> طيب يا أستاذنا وانهاءا للجدل الدائر لأننا سندخل فى اسلاميات وهى تخالف قانون القسم ...
> أنت *تقصد بالقوانين* ( *قانون العقوبات* ) *وليس كل القوانين* *لأن قانون الأحوال الشخصية ليس فيه سطراً واحدأ من القانون الفرنسى - كذلك بعض القوانين الأخرى مثل القانون التجارى وغيره...*
> [/FONT][/COLOR]


 انت مش فاهم قصدى من الاول باين 

انا بقول الحرابه موجوده اصلا وبقول ان القوانين الغربيه لما اخذناها اخذناها واخضعناها للفقه الاسلامى ما عدا ما اشرت اليه وبعدين ما هو احنا بنتكلم فى العقوبات ولا هى الجريمه دى بتعاقب فى اى قانون ؟؟ 

وبالرغم من ذلك القوانين السوقيه والاحوال الشخصيه اخضعت ايضا .. يعنى مثلا الخلاف على البنوك بالرغم من انى من الذين يرون فوائد البنوك ربا ولكن قوانينها خضعت لاراء فقهيه مغايره .. اى نعم التطبيق مش صحيح او حصل التفاف لكن انا بتكلم فى القضيه من حيث الاصل .

ثم قانون الاحوال الشخصيه محدش يقدر يأخده من الفرنسى والا هاتبقى فوضى يعنى ما يختص بالحضانه وما الى ذلك ماخوذ من التشريع الاسلامى ويطبق على المسيحيين لكن هل يستطيع احد يطبق على المسيحى التشريع فى الزواج والطلاق مينفعش طبعا 

فلو انت بتنادى بالقانون الفرنسى مهو مش من تشريعك اصلا المسيحى وانت اول واحد هاترفضه لو اتطبق عليك او مش انت انت لا الكنيسه . 

فالمواد بتاع الحرابه مطبقه فعلا من زمان الناس مش واخده بالها بس لان نص الايه بتاع الحرابه تخيريه للقاضى فالقاضى فالمشرع خد منها الاعدام يعنى الايه مش بتشترط انه لازم قطع ايد ورجل .. اتمنى تكون الرؤيه وصلتك   


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومن أجل هذا قلت لحضرتك أنك تأخذ بالسماع ..أو تأخذ بمجمل ما درست فى إحدى الكليات ..*
> *أحكام الأعدام تنفذ فى قوانين بلدان كثيرة أخرى فهى ليست بدعة ..كما انها مرفوضة فى دول أخرى ...*
> *ولسنا هنا بصدد مقارنة القوانين ..*
> *وعلى فكرة أنا مش باخد بالسماع*
> ...


  لا يا عزيزى مش بالسمع ولا حاجه وانت اللى بتاخد بالسمع وانا اثبتلك وجبتلك نص مواد القانون الفرنسى اللى ناقض كلامك 

وهناك فرق ان تطبق دوله عقوبة الاعدام لمجرد انها عقوبه مشدده ودوله تطبقها لتشريعها  .. ولا يستطيع احد فى مصر ان يلغى عقوبة الاعدام لكونها منصوص عليها فى التشريع 

وحتى الدستور اللى هو باثق القوانين وكل السلطات خاضع للتشريع كما تعلم وبالمناسبه انا لما قعدت فكرت فى الاقتراح بتاع اضافه نص للمسيحيين بعد الماده الثانيه وجدته مينفعش فى الدستور لازم يفضل فى قوانين الاحوال الشخصيه .. ولا اعتقد شخصيا يعنى انه هناك من سيوافق على الاضافه  وقت الجد 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا سألت سؤال هام ولم أجد منك أجابة وهو :-*
> *...*
> *هل لديك أجابة من خلال حد الحرابة الموجود فى القرآن ؟؟*
> *فى القرآن مش فى القوانين الأخرى ...*
> ...


*
الاجابه ان الحرابه مفيهاش ديه اصلا لا يقبل فيها ديه سواء ان كان مسلم او مسيحى الديه فى انواع القتل الاخرى العمد وغير العمد واولياء الدم وحدهم هم من يقرروا قبولها او عدم قبولها واقامة الحد وبالمناسبه ما ينطبق على المسلم ينطبق على المسيحى وقد احتج بعض فقهاء المسلمين فى هذا بقول على بن ابى طالب انما دفعوا الجزيه لتكون دمائهم كدمائنا 


عبود عبده عبود قال:





هل يوجد فى القرآن ( الحرابة ) حبس الجانى حتى يتوب ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وان وجدت فمن الذى يباشر متابعة هذه التوبة ؟؟*
> *فإن كان ( ولى الأمر ) هل هذا يعنى أنه سيكون رئيس الجمهورية هو من يمارس هذا الحق ؟؟*
> [/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


جرائم الحرابه اوسع من مجرد عقوبة القتل المسأله مسألة انتقاء للمسلم سجن فقط وللمسيحى قتل 

ولكن هناك جرائم حرابه قد تستوجب السجن اما مسألة التوبه  هذه التى تتحدث عنها .. فهذا رجل اتى بورقه وقلم وكتب فكره لكن عند الصياغه تتولى اللجان المختصه الصياغه بعنايه ثم يخرج القانون من اللجنه للمجلس لأعادة مناقشه الصياغه .. يعنى اللى الخبر اللى انت عامل عليه مموال ده ليس اكثر من تصريح صحفى لشخص


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سيادة النائب لم يذكر هذا فى مشروع قانونه الأبلة الذى قدمه ..*
> [/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


تأدب حين الكلام عن الناس 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وحضرتك وصفته بأنه قليل الخبرة (!!) ...*
> *فرحت تلتمس له الآعذار -فى حين أنه مجرد التفكير فى هذا هو بمثابة كارثتين :*
> *الأولى : أن يتحكم فى بلدنا من هو دون الجهال ..*
> *الثانية : أننا بدأنا فى فصل المواطن وتلوينه وصبغته حسب نوع شريعته *
> ...



لكل انسان رايه ايا كان رأى من ستأتى به فهو اولا واخيرا مجرد رأى 

تحياتى


----------



## نصر 29 (16 مارس 2012)

تصحيح خطأ كتابى : 

(جرائم الحرابه اوسع من مجرد عقوبة القتل المسأله مسألة انتقاء للمسلم سجن فقط وللمسيحى قتل)

قصدت ( المسأله ليست مسأله انتقاء .. الخ )


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2012)

*تحت عنوان قانون حد الحرابة يميز بين أبناء الوطن ..*
*يقول لنا الفقيه الدستورى محمد نور فرحات ان مشروع القانون المقدم يطرح تساؤلات هل سيطبق على المسلمين فقط ام على غير المسلمين أيضاً ؟!!*
*وهل ستصدر قوانين تطبق على فئة من أبناء الشعب دون فئة أخرى ؟؟*
*وبذلك يكون هناك تمييز فى التجريم بسبب الدين ؟*
*وأضاف الدكتور قائلاً :ان عقوبات تقطيع الأيدى والأرجل كانت موجودة فى الشرائع الأخرى القديمة مثل شريعة ما بين النهرين والشرائع الآشورية وشريعة بنى أسرائيل ...وقد تجاوزتها النظريات العقابية الحديثة ..*
*أقرأ المقال الأصلى بجريدة الأهرام - عدد الجمعة الموافق 16مارس 2012 - ص 7*
*هذا رأى فقيه قانونى من اهل العلم والخبرة ..وقد قرأ سيادته مابين السطور وما يُراد بهذه البلد أن تذهب اليه ...*
*وطرح سيادته نفس الأسئلة التى طرحتها أنا ...*
*هل لازلت أنا يا أستاذ نصر الذى يأخذ بالسماع ؟؟؟*
*أم ترانى قد بالغت وقلبتها (( مندبة )) كما تفضلت ووصفتنى ؟!*
*كما رفض مستشار وزارة العدل مشروع القانون نظراً لأغفاله معايير كثيرة جداً ...سوف أوردها لمن يطلبها ...*
*نأتى لمشاركتك لأن لى عليها تعليق ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> انت مش فاهم قصدى من الاول باين


 حضرتك قلت القانون المصرى ولم تفصل بين قانون العقوبات والقوانين الأخرى ..فوضحت لسيادتك مكمن اعتراضى ..



> انا بقول





> الحرابه موجوده اصلا وبقول ان القوانين الغربيه لما اخذناها اخذناها واخضعناها
> للفقه الاسلامى



طيب ما هى حاجتكم الى نقل قوانين ومن ثم اخضاعها للفقه ؟
ما الفقه موجود من الأول ...كانت اخدت بيه فرنسا لو رأت ان فيه خير (!!)



> فلو انت *بتنادى بالقانون الفرنسى* مهو مش من تشريعك اصلا المسيحى وانت اول واحد هاترفضه لو اتطبق عليك او مش انت انت لا الكنيسه .


*عليا الطلاق ما حد جاب سيرة القانون الفرنسى غير حضرتك ...*



> فالمواد بتاع الحرابه مطبقه فعلا من زمان الناس مش واخده بالها بس لان *نص الايه بتاع الحرابه تخيريه للقاضى* فالقاضى فالمشرع خد منها الاعدام يعنى الايه مش بتشترط انه لازم قطع ايد ورجل ..


* نعم ؟؟؟!!!*
*فيه فى قانون العقوبات المصرى نص تقطيع الأيدى والأرجل من خلاف ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*نعم هى ليست مشروطة ..*
*تقطع ايديهم وارجلهم من خلاف ((أو)) يصلبوا ((أو)) ينفوا من الأرض ...الثلاثة اللى فى الآية مش موجودين فى القانون المصرى ...*



> لا يا عزيزى مش بالسمع ولا حاجه وانت اللى بتاخد بالسمع وانا اثبتلك وجبتلك نص مواد القانون الفرنسى اللى ناقض كلامك


*لن اسير وراء تشتيتك المتعمد للموضوع ومحاولة جرنا الى مواضيع فرعية لا علاقة لها بالهبل الذى يتم فى البرلمان المصرى ...*



> وهناك فرق ان تطبق دوله عقوبة الاعدام لمجرد انها عقوبه مشدده ودوله تطبقها لتشريعها  .. ولا يستطيع احد فى مصر ان يلغى عقوبة الاعدام لكونها منصوص عليها فى التشريع


*ولا احد منا هنا او هناك طلب الغاء عقوبة الاعدام من أصله ..*
*بل نعلق على بهلونيات ممقوتة وناس تحاول المزايدة على البلد ...*



> الاجابه ان الحرابه مفيهاش ديه اصلا


* طيب تقدر حضرتك تروح تقول الكلام ده للحمار اللى بيطرح مشروع قانون ؟؟؟؟*
*ما تقرأ المقالة من الأول يا أستاذ نصر علشان تتعرف على المصيبة فين ؟؟*



> ولكن هناك جرائم حرابه قد تستوجب السجن اما مسألة التوبه  هذه التى تتحدث عنها .. *فهذا رجل اتى بورقه وقلم وكتب فكره* لكن عند الصياغه تتولى اللجان المختصه الصياغه بعنايه ثم يخرج القانون من اللجنه للمجلس لأعادة مناقشه الصياغه ..


*فكرة ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*هو بيكتب مسلسلات لرمضان يا استاذ ؟؟؟*
*ده بيطرح مشروع قانون لبلد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> يعنى اللى الخبر اللى انت عامل عليه *مموال* ده ليس اكثر *من تصريح صحفى لشخص*


 *لاتزال تدافع عن الذى عرض الفكرة مسلم من حزب سلفى ....حتى ولو كان مخطئا تلتمس له الأعذار*
*أألآن أصبح مشروع القانون تصريح صحفى ؟؟*
*وانا بقى الللى عامل عليه موال ؟؟*
*ألم تقرأ ماذا حدث فى جلسات مجلس الشعب بعدها ؟؟*
*ألم تقرأ تعليقات من قانونيين ؟؟؟*


> *تأدب حين الكلام عن الناس*


*أنا مؤدب جدا ...*
*وحضرتك كنت مؤدب لما وصفتنى بقولك ( الأخ ناقل الخبر اللى عامل مندبة ) ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مارس 2012)

*خلاص يا بشررررر كفايه كده 
نراعى بقى قوانين القسم شويه بدال ما يجى مينا يقيم علينا كلنا حد الحرابه 
يغلق مؤقتاااا لحين تصرف المشرف 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

